# Aquarium Engineering Grear...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Got the chance to get my grubby hands to work with these puppies.

Calcium Rx and Sulphur De-NO3



Protien Skimmer



A system a colleague and I are working on.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

How big is the system?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A bit over 1000gal. Quite tall but I'm just designing and putting the equipment together in the fishroom to make it easier for the maintenance.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like serious equipment


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Zut alors!
That is one big protein skimmer. Kinda reminds of the old gas pumps when I was a kid. Those were the days.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

What kind of tease is this?! A skimmer like that with those reactors??? Looks like an awesome build and need to see the rest of this. Looks like a really nice and clean set up


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Almost finished fish room:

2x125gal vats. LHS is NSW and RHS is RODI storage


Another view with part of the ~250gal sump


Inside NSW vat with Mag18 recirc mixing pump and Mag18 transfer pump:


Inside RODI vat with Mag18 transfer pump:


Plumbing b/w the two vats. Powerbar with individually switched outlet for the pumps. Easier than using 3-way valves for the maintenance person. Forgot to connect the 1" soft vinyl hose. Changing 125gal and making NSW will take 10mins. I've already done a few test runs .


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice water change station! How long does it take to make a full tank of Rodi water?


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

And here i thought my setup was badass! Very nice!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

fury165 said:


> Nice water change station! How long does it take to make a full tank of Rodi water?


It was full within 18hrs when the vats were flushed.



Lilphil26 said:


> And here i thought my setup was badass! Very nice!!


Thx. Nice to have the space to do the work...not getting any younger 

Sig would have loved this...RIP my friend.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Amazing room and set up!


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Where did you get the water storage containers from, and how much were they? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Not sure where my colleage got these containers. JJ Downs (Fabco as well I think) can spec order and Dedicated Plastic Tanks Inc are my usual places to get these tanks. I'm not sure what the cost is directly to you.


----------

